
Google's guide for securing your WiFi network - Garbage
http://googleblog.blogspot.in/2013/06/securing-your-wifi-network.html
======
VaucGiaps
Do you have _nomap in your SSID?

------
nodata
Wow, that was light on details.

~~~
ra
TLDR; RTFM!

